# Top gear tonight



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Seen as ross has forgotten about it :doublesho, 8pm tonight

In the final episode of the series, Jeremy Clarkson makes a film about the BMW X6 and ends up conducting one of the most expensive road tests in Top Gear history. James May drives the new Vauxhall Insignia VXR, accompanied by Margaret Calvert, the designer of Britain's road signs; and Richard Hammond tests the 340,000 pound Lexus supercar on the Top Gear track. The boys then try out the latest in electric personal transport in the studio, and the Star in a Reasonably Priced Car is blues musician Seasick Steve.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Cheers KSM!:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> Star in a Reasonably Priced Car is blues musician Seasick Steve.


But their car isnt a John Deer Tractor!!! Legend that man!


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

last episoe of the series


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I love this forum, i don't even miss my favourite programs anymore because of the keen eyed members here to remind me, thanks folks


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

last episode already? thats gone waaaaay to fast


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I never forgot about it the Computer has been playing up:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I never forgot about it the Computer has been playing up:lol:


do karcher make PC's then?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds good this week, looking forward to the lexus


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> do karcher make PC's then?


No its older than 12 months and still working:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> No its older than 12 months and still working:lol:


:lol:
is the karcher fixed yet?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> :lol:
> is the karcher fixed yet?


I hope so but the hose is still frozen solid so I have not been able to test yet.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

That Lexus is a beast


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

300 grand plus !!!!!!!!!! Not for me


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Yur right but 340K!:tumbleweed:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

mmm if i had the money i would get that lexus tomorrow!


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Cheers. I have it record but forgot it was on, watching now. I've seen that Lexus in flesh and its immense.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

That lexus is stunning.

Oh and that new ferrari, doesn't look to nice to me. I think the current f430 looks better.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

that brunette behind clarkson during the tramp interview is gorgeous


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

wonder if thows location will feture in next serious


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

silverback said:


> that brunette behind clarkson during the tramp interview is gorgeous


she's aiiiiight


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

whats the name of the track that seasick steve was playing in his clip that clarkson introduced.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

no idea, type in the lyrics into google and it'll find it, can't remember what they were but it was very repetetive if I recall correctly


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone else hoping for a change of format next series?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol talk bout stickin 2 fingers up to the folk who moan about their budget


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

one of the best episodes this series imho.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

a very good episode to the end of a very good series, now just have to wait to start again now


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

possibly one of the worst episodes ever imho


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

wookey said:


> possibly one of the worst episodes ever imho


x 2


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

silverback said:


> one of the best episodes this series imho.





wookey said:


> possibly one of the worst episodes ever imho


:lol:


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

wookey said:


> possibly one of the worst episodes ever imho





slim_boy_fat said:


> x 2


x 3:car:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

That was quality for me, only just behind last weeks and the first weeks episode for me.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Last weeks was better, and the best of the series naturally. Not quite sure about tonights though, but I enjoyed it as always.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

mobileman said:


> whats the name of the track that seasick steve was playing in his clip that clarkson introduced.


Doghouse Blues:thumb:


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

handicap7 said:


> Doghouse Blues:thumb:


Thanks for that saved waiting for iplayer and google :wave:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

It's Doghouse Boogie from the Dog House Music album!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Good episode I thought, and the awards didn't feel like space filling in the way that the V8 blender and cool wall ****ery did in previous series. only the bike/skateboard/weird trike thing left me cold.

That Lexus is an awesome machine, will probably sell in the Middle East, but elsewhere it'll struggle, especially at that price :doublesho

That Seasick Steve is one cool dude as well, going to have to have a Google around for him...


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

well that was an "Oh...." moment for sure! Boring! LFA test was ok though even if it is ridiculously overpriced...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

silverback said:


> that brunette behind clarkson during the tramp interview is gorgeous


Glad it wasn't just me who noticed her:thumb:

Cracking episode I thought ..maybe a teaser for the new series:speechles


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Insignia vxr was nice! Other then that, it was pretty poor.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

clarkson really does love the land rovers doesnt he lol.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Insignia vxr was nice! Other then that, it was pretty poor.


The seats in that car looked stunning


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

The front of that VXR is butt ugly.......no other way of putting it.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I think Top Gear needs completly re doing or scraping it. I think trying to fill an hour is the problem, I can fast forward in Sky+ and only 20 mins is interesting, even the Stig is getting boring. Woest bit is Star in the car, that needs dropping years ago.

Would like to see James and Hamster having a go, as I think Clarkson is past his sell by date.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree that star in the car is getting poor, and the whole talking to the stig and laughing when there is no reply is beyond repetitive, but otherwise its still enjoyable.

Jeremy is still the heart of the show for me though, would be empty without him.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought Sea Sick Steve was good.


----------



## moliver (Aug 4, 2008)

I am (perhaps was) a real TG fan....but its just not as good. The South American episode was great but all of the other episodes were quite poor. (including the last series)

Perhaps they should have a year off and let people miss it for a while....lets see if we look forward to it coming back. 

The last 2 series have been poor....all three presenters are now also doing their own thing and perhaps this is reflecting on TG as a show. (nothing is a given these days...even TG)


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought it was great.....as always.

Perhaps there is a lot of over-exposure with Dave showing them all the time but i still maintain it's one of the best programmes on TV. Given that Celebrity Big Brother was one of the alternatives i just can't see how anyone can be bored with it. What do you want? Every episode to be a Bolivia/Vietnam special? And moan about the budget and have car reviews.

You'll miss it when it's gone because the only people ruining TG is us.

Rant Over,

That Lexus is gorgeous if pointless (love to see it round the track in the dry though), The Insignia was hideous and the X6 is a bigger waste of money than a £340K Lexus and fugly to boot.

I know Hammond hitting the tree was staged but i think he got it a bit wrong and went too fast. He literally flew into the tree. Comedy genius.


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

I thought last nights show was the best of the series, thay actually test some cars !!!! I even enjoyed Jezza 's X6 road test , laughed at him going to Oz, Spain Hong Kong etc...


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Best episode of the series imo. I want that Lexus. Never imagine they would make a supercar, and something that sounds that good


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I enjoyed it overall, and the whole series really - even though the quality has dipped a little this run, with some of the 'staged' comedy moments grating a little. That said, any Top Gear is better than no Top Gear :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Enjoyed tonights show and was the best one for me.

340 grand for a Lexus :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Eddy said:


> That lexus is stunning.
> 
> Oh and that new ferrari, doesn't look to nice to me. I think the current f430 looks better.


IMO it looks very similar to a Lamborghini Gallardo.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I actually liked the fezza alot - Mmmmm

I slagged most of the episodes off this series but now it's over i'll miss it.

Can't please some people


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Fezza









Lambo


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Just watched it, and thought with last weeks show these were by far the 2 best episodes of TG I've seen in quite a while. They actually drove some cars and gave an opinion on them which I personally would like to see more of.

That Lexus would most definitely be in my lottery win garage.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I quite liked the show, although stripping out certain parts could have made it an excellent half hour show instead of a long winded hour.

I think the Fezza looks ugly. F430 is still a gorgeous car.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont like the bonnet "crease" on the ferrari.from other angles it flows and has smooth curves then they put that on the bonnet.lambo looks brutal imho :argie:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Top Gear at it's 3-stooges best, enjoyed it much more than the slightly boring Argentina/Bolivia one the previous week.
Hammond's Christmas tree felling escapade was brilliant, and looked to have been more than was scripted as May could barely contain his laughter while intro'ing the Clarkson X6 piece.
Stig bit was overplayed, possibly because 'the Stig' hammed up his role - the wrist slap was excellent though, but the pushing farcical just didn't fit in with the Stig's normal demeanour.
Thought the graphics work in Hammond's Lexus LFA piece was superb, and so befitting.

On exhaust note alone, I'd buy it just for that, and perhaps the trick electronic dials.


----------



## Tyrefryer (Jan 2, 2010)

This series began and ended good, but in between imo rather below average.

BTW, shouldn't there be a test of the *SLS AMG*


----------



## kwakzx6r (Aug 6, 2009)

Tis unfortunate the program is on a steady decline and has been for a while - don't think it will disappear for a while though as the BBC make so much money selling the progam to other countries and it always seems to be on Dave and Dave-ja-vu

In my opinion


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

the fezza is great on forza 3, proper good


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Were Clarksons trips to exotic places generated using CGI techniques?


----------

